# ANAVAR cycle need help!



## Bodybuilder200 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, 

In a few months, I am going to start a cycle of Anavar. I have done a lot of research and a lot of people say its the lightest steroid and gives gains that are very easy to maintain. I figure that a year or two of this can get me pretty good gains, without negative stuff coming my way like gyno or bloating. I just want to get a general opinion from you guys about this idea, and also I have one more question. What would be a good testosterone steroid that I could add with this. Remember that I am trying to go light starting out so whichever test steroid is the lightest and has the least side effects I would like to hear more about. Thanks guys!

By the way, one more question. Would HGH or Winstrol be better for me in my situation? 

Thanks


----------



## Built (Dec 21, 2008)

Test should be your base, not 'var. How much Anavar will you be taking, how long will your cycle be and how much do you intend to gain while you use it? 

What's your plan for PCT?

What kind of training will you be doing, and what is the setup of your diet? I see you've been posting about this quite a bit. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ut-right-steroid-please-help.html#post1843867

Do you already have your Anavar?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 21, 2008)

Bodybuilder200 said:


> I figure that a year or two of this can get me pretty good gains




There are many problems here. You could use test and var. With all this research you've been doing, what ideas for cycles, pct, time off etc have you come up with?


----------



## Bodybuilder200 (Dec 21, 2008)

Haha yes, it is me again. I am getting my diet and workout regimen on track and am looking into starting a cycle in a few months from now, once everything is set. 
Actually, after looking into the price of Anavar (trombones playing wah wah wah waaah) I have decided to go with an 8 week cycle of Equipose (Boldenone) followed by a two week PCT of Nolvadex. This would be the most cost effective solution for me. After the 10 weeks, I will figure out the rest from there. How do you guys like this plan?

Thanks!


----------



## Bodybuilder200 (Dec 23, 2008)

R u still there?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 23, 2008)

Bad plan. Use testosterone. 8 weeks is too short for EQ. 2 weeks is too short for pct.


----------



## Chevrolet (Dec 23, 2008)

i dont think you have really done much research, you appear to not know anything about anything.  this isnt really a steroid board either, there are forums where all they talk about is gear. i would suggest learning a lot more about these hormones before injecting them into your body.


----------



## Bodybuilder200 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok geniuses, what should I do?


----------



## Irons77 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bodybuilder200 said:


> Ok geniuses, what should I do?




Thats for you to figure out, I think you just burned the bridge.

Do more of your "research"


----------



## chrito (Dec 29, 2008)

anavar is good if you get real one!


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 29, 2008)

As a reminder, posting questions doesn't constitue research. Take initiative.


----------

